# Using cell phone to get computer online ?



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

My cell phone contract is expiring and I currently have Hughesnet for internet service. The cell phones have changed to Gen 4 service and only offer smart phones now. I can get a new phone with unlimited data for a bit less than I now pay for phone and internet combined. Can you tether a cell phone to a desktop computer to use for internet service and, if you can, how does it hook up? Will it work on all desktops or do they need certain components?


----------



## inspired (Jan 17, 2013)

Yes it is possible to do this, you would need to research a few things.

Firstly you will need to ensure the phone you get has this functionality and that it is not disabled by your phone provider. You will normally need a cable to do this as well which is not included with all phones.

Secondly you need to ensure that your phone provider allows tethering in the terms and conditions.

Lastly you need to ensure that you will not be charged extra for this, some unlimited plans do not allow tethering and if you do tether you will be charged extra for that.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

I say depends on provider, available phones.
I would also ask about internet usage? 
You can do cable, or wifi or blue tooth as far as connection.
Again depends on phones.
Who are you considering as a carrier?

most will want to charge you to tether, but some will press the point if you do or they think you are.
there are pros and cons to it regardless of the provider.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

*Can use your cell phone as an internet source for your laptop 
*





> Yes it is true that you can use your smart phone as a modem. There are two options that i know. The first one is that most phone has a feature were it can act as a router. You should turn on the 3g of your phone and also turn on the portable wi-fi hot spot. You can now connect your laptop to your phone via wi-fi and surf the web. The second option is to connect your phone directly to your laptop. You should have the program with your smart phone. When you buy your phone there should be a cd with it, it should contain the program. Download the program to your laptop, connect your phone to your laptop. Run the program and you can now be able to connect to the internet. Hope it helps


----------



## Ace68 (Feb 20, 2012)

It is very easy with an android phone,and if your home PC doesn't have wifi you can buy
A cheap wifi device that just plugs into a USB port. Easy easy.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

inspired said:


> Yes it is possible to do this, you would need to research a few things.
> 
> Firstly you will need to ensure the phone you get has this functionality and that it is not disabled by your phone provider. You will normally need a cable to do this as well which is not included with all phones.
> 
> ...



Good advice given.

My son just dropped his internet provider and runs his computer off his 4G Phone. He was a little nervous at first but said it works great. 

Just be sure to check any fees/limitations your cell phone provider might have.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a Virgin Mobile HTC EVO with a WIFI hotspot unlimited for $15 a month. Picked up a WIFI antenna for I think $8 online somewhere. You can hook up to 5 devices at A time. It causes the phone battery to go fast but just keep it plugged in wether at home or in the motorhome. It works better than I expected the HTC is 4G too

Virgin Mobile also has a USB Cell phone for your computer that you pay by the month I think $50 unlimited. I have one but don't use it now that I have the phone


----------



## Maverick_mg (Mar 11, 2010)

I use my iPhone for this. I have sprint and all of our devices have wifi. So I just turn on the hot spot on my phone when we need Internet and DH and I can use it at the same time. He usually use our Mac book and I usually use the iPad. At Christmas, my cousin used his hp laptop on my hot spot, so we had 3 devices logged in at once and everything was fine.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

mikellmikell said:


> I have a Virgin Mobile HTC EVO with a WIFI hotspot unlimited for $15 a month. Picked up a WIFI antenna for I think $8 online somewhere. You can hook up to 5 devices at A time. It causes the phone battery to go fast but just keep it plugged in wether at home or in the motorhome. It works better than I expected the HTC is 4G too
> 
> Virgin Mobile also has a USB Cell phone for your computer that you pay by the month I think $50 unlimited. I have one but don't use it now that I have the phone


Mike, please tell me more about this. I pay $50.00 a month DSL and the evening connection is so slow I can't watch movies over the internet. I went to the Virgin Mobile's website and couldn't find the device you mention.
Oops! Nevermind -- just found their map and I don't have any data coverage here. But others might be interested in what you have as I couldn't find anything for $15.00 a month on their website.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

This is the phone + $15 for the hot spot but only if you use it
http://www.virginmobileusa.com/shop/cell-phones/htc-evo-phone/features/

Had this but it was a limited plan but only pay when you use it

http://www.virginmobileusa.com/shop/mobile-broadband/broadband-2-go/ovation-mc760/features/


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm *GREEN* with envy.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Few times when our Hughesnet went down, we tethered our androids (both wifi and usb'd) to our computers, and were happy as clams. However, it can be frustrating (if you thrive off of multiple tabs being open), and, very few wireless plans are 'truly' unlimited. To those who don't know their gigabytes from their kilobytes, yes, it's unlimited. To those who do, it's not. Now, my sister's family is on a 12 year old plan, with grandfathered real unlimited plans... unfortunately, they're not bandwidth hogs. I can go through a couple Gb's overnight (during Hughesnet's unlimited period), do this on my android plan, and I'd go over the cap in two days.

Oh, and there is an extra $10/month for the wifi hotspot function on our androids...


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

For some reason the phone was on sale about Thanksgiving for 1/2 price and I just happened to be ready to get a new one


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

any Iphone 4,4s or 5 can be a hot spot...it comes free with the phone. your pricing plan needs to have enough Data accessibility as web surfing through a phone can eat up Data like crazy

Kris


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

poppy said:


> I can get a new phone with unlimited data for a bit less than Can you tether a cell phone to a desktop computer to use for internet service and, if you can, how does it hook up? Will it work on all desktops or do they need certain components?


Check your Unlimited plan, Is it really unlimited, I am unaware of any provider that provides true unlimited data. Most cap and or slow down connections.
As for tethering it can be done via a charge cable to your phone, bluetooth or most common is just turn your phone into a wifi hot spot.

For casual email, web browsing a wifi hot spot in fine. If you use your network a lot then it may not meet your needs.


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

I have an android (older 3G) from Motorola on Verizon. I used it for a year or more as a hotspot or tethered (depended if I was going to use the wireless printer whether I tethered or used hotspot) and was satisfied with the performance for simple surfing, researching, even opening multiple windows slowed some but not to the point of being un-useable. I do like not being limited now that I have wireless at home again, but found that as long as I didn't stream movies while using the phone I didn't go over my 4G's that I purchased.


----------

